# ponytail scarf - using your stash



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

US 13 needles 
Size K or larger crochet hook
Leaving a 36" tail & using the long tail method, cast on 13 stitches.

Row 1: Slip 1st stitch purlwise, take yarn to back between needles & knit across.

Row 2: Slip 1st stitch purlwise, take yarn to back between needles. K1, P1 across to last 2 stitches, K2.

Row 3: Slip 1st stitch purlwise, take yarn to back between needles P1, K1, across to last 2 stitches, P2.

Row 4: slip 1st stitch purlwise, knit across.

Repeat. Rows 1-4 once more, then bind off leaving a 36" tail.

Cut 12 strands of burly spun or use stash, each 72" long.
Cut 18 strands of mohair loop/or stash each 72" long. If us
ing the mohair then tie a small knot in each end to prevent fraying.
Make 6 fringe bundles with 2 strands of the burly spun and 3 strands of the mohair loop in each. Fold in half evenly.

Fold the knitted piece in half with the slipped stitch edges together. Insert crochet hook through the inside loops of the slipped stitches & draw the folded end of the fringe bundle through the stitches; pull the tails of the fringe through its folded loop. Pull snug to the edge of the knitting. This will close the knitted fabric hike attaching the fringe. To finish, slip the 36" cast on tail and the 36" bind off tail into each outer fringe bundle using the crochet hook to pull it through.

To wear, place fringe around your neck and draw through the knitted piece.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

When I say to use your stash, I would recomend your novelty yarn of heavy weight or mix it up a bit, but both recommended yarns in pattern are heavy weight yarns used.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

looks like fun, thanks


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just made two scrafs tonight after finishing another project, and this can be done in 1/2 hr. - 45 min easily, a very good quick Xmas gift making and bring down our stash.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it! Thanks so much for sharing. 

Pzoe


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting! I have some scarves that are just the lengths of yarn wrapped around your neck. I really love the design of the pattern used instead.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> US 13 needles
> Size K or larger crochet hook
> Leaving a 36" tail & using the long tail method, cast on 13 stitches.
> 
> ...


I thought these were fun too! I've made several as gifts using all kinds of left over yarn together. Very different.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like fun to knit and fun to wear!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look like they would be very easy to make and use up a lot of your stash.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I needed some quick knits and this will really be a nice one. Now to check out my supplies.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great idea and the pattern also.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I brought home some really neat hand dyed yarn - and honestly, my daughter wanted to wear the skein! This should be perfect - thank you!!


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am going to try it!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just made two of them very easy and quick. I used a mix of christmas yarn.
Thanks for an unusual quick knit gift.
KatM


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your welcome, glad to share.
My daughter in-law came to visit and saw the scarfs that I had made, she tried them one and seeing she has a thicker neck, I just made the length a little longer tail than 72" I cut them at 84" to give her some length when it hangs. The pattern allows you to make those creative decisions. So even a child in 5th or 6th grade could wear this if they wanted. And set a trend of bringing back the pony tail.


----------

